# McCormick GX50H HELP



## SledgeHammer (Nov 23, 2011)

My Tractor is hydrostatic drive and will not move, the loader bucket will raise and lower. We were bushhogging a small field when the tractor just come to a stop. Does anyone have any suggestions? Please


----------



## Dr.rockhard (Feb 26, 2018)

Did you ever find out what was wrong with your tractor?


----------

